# Bridgestone Ecopia EP422(93V rated) vs Continental PureContact with EcoPlus



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

I have not tried the continental, but I had the EP422's on my HHR. Great tires. Sorry can't speak for them on the cruze (yet), but I'd buy them again. Fairly quiet, well built. still decent grip when needed, but a good LRR tire.


----------



## 6speed (Dec 7, 2011)

I put the Conti Pure Contacts on my ECO in the fall of 13, when the Goodys wore out. I immediately LOST 1.5 MPG with them. I've put 20K on them since. They still are 1.5 MPG lower than the Goodys. Someone on this forum suggested that they will increase in MPG as they wear, due to the outer diameter getting smaller. Definitely not the case, since my driving route & conditions did not change. Compared to the Goodys, road noise & manners are the same.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I worked for Bridgestone. Don't buy Bridgestone, if not for their horrible tires than do it for the way they treat their employees. 

DONT BUY BRIDGESTONE 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Robbyjarm (May 28, 2014)

I have the ecopias on my 2012. can't say they really helped my economy much but none the less they are great tires and very quiet


----------

